# 8.2 install using USB pen drive



## vikrang (Aug 24, 2011)

I downloaded the image for memstick and have created a bootable media...I booted using the stick and ran the installer..I got into the first part - Selection of partition

I have created a primary partition already for BSD

I select the hdd (ad0) and it takes me to FDISK

I select the empty partition , type "C" and create a FreeBSD slice (type 165), then I proceed to the next screen where it asks for the Bootloader options ..I selected "None" as already I am booting my WIN and Linux OS thru Grub and know that Grub can load FreeBSD also.

After selecting "None" a small box appears and gives the error/warning/message "partition (the selected one) does not end on cylinder boundary and the same error is also repeated as a 2nd entry (one more drive - think it is swap not sure - could also refer to my pen drive) in the box  for the swap I guess)

When I click Ok , it takes me back to Main menu and starts the whole install process again..

How do I proceed?


----------



## hsn (Aug 25, 2011)

I think that this is mere warning. i got it several times and BSD always worked fine. You are doing some other mistake in installer. 

Go to youtube and watch freebsd install videos.


----------

